# Any Hedgehog Sitters In Miami?



## lilylatigresse (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm looking for someone to watch my hedgehog over Christmas break and so far have only found dog sitters that are willing to watch a hedgehog. I also tried the closest vet but the price was astronomical. Does anyone know of any sitters that specifically have experience with hedgehogs?

Thanks,
Lily


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Try the breeder you got your hedgehog from, often times they will board.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

If you got it from top notch hedgehogs, they do boarding for $5 a day.


----------



## Glacie Kennard (Dec 9, 2016)

lilylatigresse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for someone to watch my hedgehog over Christmas break and so far have only found dog sitters that are willing to watch a hedgehog. I also tried the closest vet but the price was astronomical. Does anyone know of any sitters that specifically have experience with hedgehogs?
> 
> ...


I'm located in Lakeland Fl and if you're willing to make the drive, I will sit for you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

